# Hearing aids on Spanish health system



## sotogrande (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello, we are UK pensioners, resident in Andalucia, with health cards for the state system. My husband has an appointment in two weeks for a hearing test at a public hospital. If, as we think, he needs hearing aids is there any financial subsidy from the Spanish system? In the UK these would be free but we cannot find any clear information about Spain. Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I believe, just like with spectacles, hearing aids are not covered by the state.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, they don't provide free hearing aids but often there is a discount offered by suppliers, or in somewhere like Andalucia, those who hold 65+ card will get a discount from a number of suppliers, often 20-30% off. As the cost of a modern digital aid is high, often running to a thousand euro or more, it will be a handy amount off the full price.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

I can tell you 100% that you will not get any as the wife wears two.She got her first ones 10years ago.Some of the places that the hospital recommend are worth jack nothing.You have got to shop around.The wife got hers in Málaga and got two new ones 12months ago and like anything you get what you pay for.I can't believe the size of the new ones and the technology in them.She has an app on her phone which she can use to do everything,volume,speech clarity,noise reduction and it has a graphic equaliser.One thing you will have to decide on if you get some is whether to have rechargable batteries or normal batteries.At the end of the day it is all personal choice and how much you are prepared to pay.One thousand euros would just about get you the basics.A greeting.


----------

